# Archery elk



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

When you buy a archery elk tag.Do you have to pick a any bull or a alien/spike tag ?I have looked in the proc and some reason I cant find it in there. in less im just getting really dum and blind and that could be the case. :lol: Im trying to figure out if I want to get a elk tag this year or next year and if I do get one what to get.Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

You just buy a tag. The unit you hunt dictates what you can kill (any bull / spike).


You could, if you want, hunt a spike unit one day, then an open bull unit the next with the same tag.

(someone please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

you are correct.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

on the 27th of July Elk tags will be available. 
One elk of either sex on a general any bull elk unit
An antlerless elk or a spike bull elk on a general spike bull elk unit


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys. that what I thought but wanted to make sure. That make it easier to decided where to go chase elk or not.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

archery elk tag = best tag in Utah that you can get every year


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Also, it is important to remember that the Book Cliffs, Monroe, and Paunsaugunt are units where cows are off limits with a general archery tag.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Can you just buy an alien/spike tag over the counter or do you have to apply for it and draw?


----------



## yakattack (Sep 27, 2010)

Anybody know if 4th south is included in that alien/spike tag? Been itchin to get me one of em for years now.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Kdub said:


> Can you just buy an alien/spike tag over the counter or do you have to apply for it and draw?


You can buy them over the counter and they are unlimited and never sell out for archery. As stated earlier there is only an archery elk tag and they can be used on any bull units and spike units. If you are buying an any weapon tag then you need to specify whether you want a spike tag or an any bull tag and they will sell out. They go on sale July 27th.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

This is my 1st year bow hunting so forgive my ignorance. So in a spike only unit, you can kill a spike or an antlerless during the whole archery season or do you have to wait for the extended to kill an anterlerless? Also, why does it say either sex on any bull unit and antlerless on a spike only unit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yes you can kill a spike or antlerless on pretty much any unit in the state during the regular archery season. There are a few exceptions where you can only kill a spike. On an any bull unit you can kill ANY elk.


----------

